# Where is directory components. (Chromium 71.0.3578.98_2)



## Andreadjk (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi, i try to install the widevine .so file  in the folder... but i don't know the folder and the directory.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 26, 2019)

Andreadjk said:


> Hi, i try to install the widevine .so file


You won't be able to — it's a Linux binary.


----------



## Andreadjk (Jan 26, 2019)

Freebsd have emulation of library linux... run for example xorg with nvidia drivers, the drivers are writted for linux.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 26, 2019)

Andreadjk said:


> Freebsd has emulation



It is only useful for running Linux applications with Linux shared libraries. You can't mix-and-match Linux and FreeBSD libraries.



Andreadjk said:


> run for example xorg with nvidia drivers, the drivers are written for linux.



Been there, done that.


----------



## Andreadjk (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm interesting to folder ... don't nvidia driver and the ruby xd , you know the folder of chromium of components .so files?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 26, 2019)

Chromium is installed in /usr/local/share/chromium but FreeBSD needs more work to be able to use widevine plugin.

http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/Google-Widevine-CDM-td6243326.html


----------



## shkhln (Jan 27, 2019)

cpm@ said:


> http://freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com/Google-Widevine-CDM-td6243326.html



Or, alternatively, https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=229708 (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/netflix.62486/page-2#post-403281).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2019)

Andreadjk said:


> Freebsd have emulation of library linux... run for example xorg with nvidia drivers, the drivers are writted for linux.


Common misconception. The NVidia drivers are NOT written for Linux. The only reason the NVidia driver has a dependency on the Linux emulation on FreeBSD is to provide accelerated graphics for Linux binaries. It is NOT required for the actual driver to work. If you don't use Linux binaries you can actually switch this option off and the driver will continue to work without loss of functionality. 

As a matter of fact, the NVidia driver has _exactly_ the same binary blob on Windows, Linux, Solaris and FreeBSD. The only difference is some code to integrate that blob in the OS.


----------

